# فكره مميزه لتقديم هدية عيد الأم.....( كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة يا مشرفتنا...ماما كاندى)



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2010)

​http://byotna.kenanaonline.com/topics/56766/posts

*فكره مميزه لتقديم هدية عيد الأم

:download:

*










ان *عيد الأم *دائما ما يأتى مع اول الربيع

اليك لفة هديه تحمل روح الربيع لتدخل البهجه على نفس الأم فى عيدها

اختر ورقة شجر خضراء وكبيره

اشبك بها الهديه

اكتب عليها كلمه لطيفه للام

ضعها فى علبه و لفها بشكل مناسب.




:smi411:م ن ق و ل للامانة
​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2010)

وانت طيب يا *ABOTARBO*

ميرسى جدااااااااااااا

مفاجأه جميله جداااااا اسعدتنى اوى 

ربنا يباركك



​


----------

